# In painful limbo- MMC vs misdiagnosed miscarriage UPDATE: Missed miscarriage :(



## StillFertile

I'm supposed to be 9 weeks today. Yesterday was my booking in appointment, and up until then, I had felt reasonably great, considering the nausea and fatigue and boob stuff. 

That morning there was just a hint of colour on the TP. So I checked, and it was def vaginal in source. Very pale pinky brown. I didn't tell my OH so as not to alarm him and went off to my appointment. 

The midwife did her NHS calculations and put me at 8w2d which was less than my estimate but OK. We did the medical history stuff and she sent me up to the EPAU for them to check my spotting.

I was given a TVU by a student with a midwife in attendance, and they saw only a gestational sac and a yolk sac, no baby, no heartbeat. I was in shock.

She asked me to come back next week and I told me what my options would be if nothing changes, but I was so upset it's all a bit blurry.

I discovered a website about misdiagnosed miscarriages, which gave me a bit of hope since I do have a retroverted uterus and many girls with tilted uteri have problems with early scans. With my first pregnancy, my ultrasound measurements never matched my fundus measurements and were always off my two weeks. So I guess if I had late implantation or late ovulation that it could be possible...........

I only spotted a minute amount yesterday, then nothing till this evening with a tiny bit more. I've not had much nausea and my stomach feels tight, although it could just be worry. My boobs feel back to normal size after being very lush for weeks. It's all very inconclusive and muddled. Everything could be something or nothing and I just cry and cry. 

I am 44 and my OH and I have been together for 4 years. We've been seriously TTC for 2, with a couple of chemicals and now this. This pregnancy had felt so strong, so perfect..... I want nothing more than to give this beautiful man a child as he does not have any yet. And to lose this chance so late is heartbreaking beyond words. 

I'm praying and trying to stay positive. I'm trying to visualize them finding a heartbeat next week and feeling the relief that this was all a big mix-up. But it's so hard. 

Today I prayed that if there is to be a miracle next week I am all for it but if this is a miscarriage then let's get it over with. This not knowing is killing me.

Sorry for the long vent, but we've not told anyone and I have no one else to unload on..... Please pray for us.......


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I am so sorry hun :hugs: I've never had an experience of this so I can't really comment, but I want you to know I am thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## MightyMom

I had that exact experience in October. My sonographer said she couldn't see anything and to come back. It made me feel like I had hope. So I went home and Googled it and found the same website you're talking about. And I have a retroverted uterus so I thought "Oh there is hope!" Four weeks later I was getting a D&C.

My advice to you is that you could have a misdiagnosed m/c. It's possible. So until you see spotting or your hcg levels dropping, there is always a chance. But if it wasn't a clear, pretty gestational sac, if it was clotted or irregular, then it is probably a mmc.

The waiting is horrible and of course if it is a m/c you just want it to be done. But you also want to be absolutely sure that it is a m/c so that you don't beat yourself up later about what could have been.


----------



## LuckyW

I am so sorry you're going through this, StillFertile. I was really sad to see your avatar here, I recognize it from Preg Over 35.


----------



## cb1

:hugs: I'm so sorry your going through this, I've had 3 mmc's now so I know only too well how that waiting period feels. There is still a slim chance that it might be misdiagnosed, and I wish you the best of luck with that, but should it be a mmc then there is a huge amount of support over here. xx


----------



## lovewithin

keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## StillFertile

Thank you all for your kind words. Makes me cry. :hugs:

This may well be the longest week of my life. My stomach hurts from the stress of it all. And all of a sudden babies are everywhere....

Am I the only one with a mini shrine in their home? I am praying and burning candles and I'm not even slightly religious!


----------



## lovewithin

hey love, u don't need any religion and any institution to mediate between the universe, your baby's soul and you :) if burnin candles is your way to hit that hot wire, just go ahead :)


----------



## LuckyW

StillFertile said:


> Am I the only one with a mini shrine in their home? I am praying and burning candles and I'm not even slightly religious!

I'm not religious and I don't have a shrine, but lately I'm often down at the beach having conversations with the sun and the ocean.

***hopeful energy***


----------



## Shezza84uk

I hope this turns out positive for you try to remain hopeful all things are possible including you might have had late ovulation do dates might be off I've got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## StillFertile

Thanks for the support everyone. The minutes tick by so slowly.....

I keep hearing stories about this happening to other people and all was fine, but there are the other stories as well. 

I wish it were Thursday already!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: I know it's easier said than done but please try and think positively :hugs: will be thinking of you this week x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey i had a mc last may but kept going bk for scans for 3ks to make sure it took 4wks for them to comfirm that it was a mc before i had a d&c. I am going to epu on tues as i have a lot of bleeding again this pg meant to be 6wk tomorrow thinking i hve mc again 2x in a year


----------



## StillFertile

Thanks Mummymoo! :hugs:

Sleepingbubs~ Praying this is not a bad outcome again for you. :hug:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm hoping you get a miracle! There is always hope. :hugs:

Sadly for myself. Here's my story. I had MMC. I went to the Dr. so excited for my first scan. I was suposed to be 8w2d, Feb. 27. However, the scan showed a baby, small sac and no HB. My Dr. said my dates had to be off. I knew they weren't as I'd been TTC for 5 cycles. 

I then had HCG drawn and HCG went up, but rose slowly. Dr. said it was probable MC, but not definite. I had hope. That this explained why we didn't see a HB as my level was a low 3300 and it needs to be 5000 to see. So, I hoped that this why we didn't see a HB and it didn't mean there wasn't one. However, the HB should be seen via Vaginal US by 7 weeks.

My numbers kept rising as I waited for my follow up scan... However at 9w1d I started spotting... Dr called at 9w3d on March 6 and said my numbers were still rising. And we couldn't talk D&C until our scan. However, 3 hours later I was so crampy, achy. I took tylenol, laid down for a few minutes. Stood up and naturally passed my baby. It was 8 days after my devastating scan.

My Dr. was never able to diagnose my MC. Not until I passed naturally.

The limbo is awful. However, babies are miracles... There is hope... I hope your story ends with a positive outcome. Thoughts and prayers are with you! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm going through it too. Seen the heartbeat twice, the last time being 2 weeks ago. A week later I'm spotting, no heartbeat.

Nausea gone, sore/big boobs gone. Fatigue gone.

I'm back in tomo for u/s and have decided to take the meds to drop the hormone (tests still very dark) 

Hugs. It's awful x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry to hear that Dani Rose. :hugs:


----------



## StillFertile

I'm sorry for your loss Dani Rose. :hug:



I'm still waiting. No more spotting and still feel pregnant. I am very tense and have chewed my bottom lip so much it looks like someone has punched me. :( 27 hours to go.....


----------



## lovewithin

Stillfertile, i'm keeping my fingers crossed to you and sending a whole lotta love to you and your baby hoping you'll get some miracle news tomorrow!


----------



## StillFertile

Thanks hon! :hugs:

This board is so supportive and I am so grateful.


----------



## lovewithin

StillFertile said:


> Thanks hon! :hugs:
> 
> This board is so supportive and I am so grateful.

same goes for me, i'd be crazy if it wasn't for you girls!


----------



## Apple111

Hi still fertile , didn't want to read and run. The girls on here are brilliant support. I dont know what I would have done these past two weeks without this site. I'm going through same experience as u, me and new partner are really desperate to have a LO together but unfortunately I went for scan at 6 weeks and was told there was only sac and yolk, next scan 10 days later there was just sac.third scan everything stopped growing and sac was still empty. We were devastated. The wait and not knowing is awful.

now all I see is pregnant women and babies, I have two close friends who were due same week as me too so I'm finding that really difficult too. I should be 11 weeks now ;(

For my little angel it wasn't their time . The way I'm coping with this is by telling myself that it will only make my next angel that little bit more precious. I really hope your little bean has been hiding away and makes an appearance at your next scan. I'm not religious normally but between scans i prayed every day. My son has maths lessons in a church hall and I even went up to a cross and picture of Jesus and said a little prayer there whilst I was sat waiting for him. It's amazing how faith finds you in times of need.

I will keep fingers and toes crossed and say a little prayer that u have good news at your scan. If u don't get the result we all want for you i hope to see you and me and all other ladies pn here in same situation on first timster forum in next few months..big hugs


----------



## LuckyW

StillFertile said:


> Thanks for the support everyone. The minutes tick by so slowly.....
> 
> I keep hearing stories about this happening to other people and all was fine, but there are the other stories as well.
> 
> I wish it were Thursday already!

Good luck tomorrow. Thinking of you.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thinking of you today hun :hugs: x


----------



## Dlw1991

Hi still fertile. 

Me and my DF were in the same boat a week a go and had an ERPC/D&C a week ago. So heartbreaking :-(

Hope it's good news for you. Thinking of you xx


----------



## lindblum

good luck x


----------



## lovewithin

hey StillFertile! Thinking of you today and keeping my fingers crossed :hugs: love


----------



## Dani Rose

Good luck today.

At my scan yday the sac had grown but baby still the same. My body not recognised. Took the prep med and have had 2 days of headaches/sick. Tomo I get induced miscarriage. I'm admitted the full day. Want this nightmare over with now x


----------



## sleeping bubs

still fertile hope everything is ok

Had scan on wed and they didn't find anything in womb :-( but took blood test to make sure hormone levels were down (incase implanted anywhere else) spoke to nurse yesterday and she said doctor wants another blood test done levels are low but wants to check again so got blood test this afternoon and going to have a chat with the nurse too to see if anything can help to prevent mc


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh dani rose I feel for you my last mc they took a month b4 I had my D&C


----------



## StillFertile

Not good news for us I'm sad to say. In the past week the gestational sac grew, but has become irregular. Still no sign of a fetus and due to a large posterior fibroid, my uterus is no longer retroverted. That was where my hope had been, but I should be 10 weeks today and it's just not possible to hope anymore.....

I have not yet decided if I will wait or do the pills. I am dead set against a D&C. I think I want to sleep on it and see how things progress. We are devastated. 

Thanks for all the amazing support. I can't type much more as it makes me cry and I'm so tired of crying.......


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I am so so sorry hun. I know what you are going through and it is a tough decision which can't be rushed. Take as much time as you need :hugs: Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and if you want to chat just send me a PM :hugs: x


----------



## lovewithin

hey love... i am so so sorry you have to go through this. i am sending you a big warm hug, and lots of love to your entire family. if you feel like talkin in private just message :hugs:


----------



## LuckyW

Nothing I could say to make it remotely any better, but I am so, so sorry, SF.


----------



## NeverHappn2Me

I was diagnosed on Monday. I choose to have natural mc and went home. By Tuesday night I was unsure how I would cope with that and booked in for a DnC. Early Wednesday morning the natural mc began and as I really didn't know what to expect re pain and visual and as we had a 13 month at home who wasn't sleeping very well it was hard for my husband to be with us both so we chose to leave her with relos and head to the hospital. For me the was little to no pain. I realise everyone's experience is different but maybe that will help you. There was quite alot of bleeding but being in the hospital we got the reassurance that that was natural and that it wasn't a haemorrage or anything so I could relax to some degree. Plus they gave me an ultrasound after certain symptoms and that confirmed it was over. That was reassuring as you are still bleeding but you can handle that once you know its over. There is no avoiding that it is a very emotional experience but being at the hospital and being able to leave the experience behind and come home to my home was the right decision for me. We were fortunate to have a private area where this all occurred and the staff were so fantastic. Thought I'd share my experience to give you some thought into what might be best for you but I recognise everyone is different and hospitals are set up differently. I hope its all over for you soon hon. xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, I'm so sorry! I really wanted to be updated with a miracle. As, I posted earlier in this thread I had a MMC a few weeks back. 

I didn't have a choice for D&C or medical management. As my HCG was still rising, and I had another scan scheduled. But, I naturally MC first.

I was 9w3d when I MC naturally.

For me, I was packing a bag for DD, when I got really bad cramps. DH gave me some tylenol and I layed down. I had layed down for no more than 15 min, and when I stood up. I felt a gush and a clot the size of my fist passed. Then the pain died down, and about 2 hours later I passed another clot, half its size. A few hours later another smaller clot. Then from there it turned into a crampy achy AF, with small stringy clots. I had started spotting light pink blood, and mucus two days prior. It was on and off.

For me the emotional pain was so much worse than the physical. I suggest Midol, as that really helped me. 

I'm very sorry for your loss. Do whatever you feel like doing! I hope the sun shines for you again soon. :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Oh hun I'm so sorry! I was really holding out hope for you.

At this point it is really a personal choice for whether to use the pills or go natural. The pills will make it happen at a more expected moment though, and you still feel the same pain no matter which one you do. :-(

So sorry, I hope you find peace in whichever option you go with.


----------



## lindblum

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm so sorry.

I had a mmc/blighted ovum in December. I had 4 weeks worth of scans before I was diagnosed. I felt like I had been waiting so long already, that I opted for the pills. My body was showing no signs of miscarrying naturally and I had read that it could take weeks in cases like that.

Big :hugs: Good luck in wahtever you decide x x


----------



## Apple111

I'm so sorry for your loss, your experience is identical to mine:( I decided that I wanted to let nature take it's course if possible. I found out two weeks ago and I still am waiting for something to happen. I'm just thinking my body will let go when ready, although it is hard emotionally. I did go for scan yesterday and considered medical management but scan showed that things had started to break up and they said it was imminent so we decided that I would wait it out. I asked them to swab me to make sure I wasn't getting any infections. I am quite uncomfortable and got stabbing like pains around my cervix yesterday but things seem to have settled again annoyingly. 

It is a big decision and you will make the right one for you . I just needed a bit if time to get my head around thing before I decided what I wanted to do. Take care xx:hugs:


----------



## Mypreciouskid

My heart is with you. I feel that deep pain you're feeling. It hurts so much, you just feel like exploding! I've had 2 recent scans...and no heartbeat. I had one last night, and I'm supposed to go back tomorrow. I feel like curling up in a ball and crying my heart out. Hugs!!!!


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey sf so sorry for ur loss and everyone else

I had scan on tues they found nothing on scan so had blood test to check hgc levels and had another one yesterday and got a phone call this afternoon levels r now 4.7 so they have discharged me so luckily i mc naturally since i was about 4-5wks when happened i have previously had medical managed in oct 08 and d&c in may 2011. Hoping for a successful pg nxt time if not will have had 3mc in a row then they will do some tests.


----------



## StillFertile

Thanks everyone. So many sad stories here. :( My heart goes out to everyone with a loss. Of course I knew people who had miscarried prior to this, but I honestly never realised the depth of the pain. 

I've been trying to stay busy since Thursday. Sometimes it works. But I am still not bleeding or cramping. I have had some beige spotting but it's not progressing and I am frustrated. 

I am seeing my GP tomorrow and I know he will sign me off work for a bit longer, but how long can I expect them to wait before it just looks like I am a lazy cow? I had already been signed off for 4 weeks due to fatigue/morning sickness. I feel like a fraud. :cry:

I have tried telling my body to let go and release this failed pregnancy. I have tried imagining my uterus opening up and cleansing itself. No joy. 

I really really really do not want to take the pills the NHS offer (mifepristone/misoprostol) nor do I want a D&C. We conceived naturally, why can't it end that way too? 

I don't know. There can be no closure without the physical miscarriage. I am scheduled to go back to the EPU on Thursday again. I am hoping my body takes the hint and gives up before then.

Hugs everyone!


----------



## lovewithin

oh hon so sorry that it is taking so long. especially since you don't want any management and feel the natural course is the best.

don't stress yourself additionally by thinking you're a fraud at work. if they knew what you were going through nobody would think you are, not for a second. especially those who already went through the same - there's a whole different understanding among us. 

i hope your body wakes up and manages to let go before the EPU. sending you love & :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

While waiting for my natural m/c I took teas four times a day with a blend of tinctures in them. I took 30 drops each of dong quai, black cohosh, and blue cohosh. I don't know if it helped, but I know they are all uterine stimulants/cervical stimulants so I figured it couldn't have hurt any either.


----------

